# Mysterious Cities of Gold: Season 2!



## Crispy (Sep 3, 2013)

OMG! They've made all-new MCOG and it's a direct continuation of the old story. Looks like they're going to China (they did fly West from S.America at the end of the original show). French production but the English dub is underway, apparently.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 3, 2013)

Crispy said:


> OMG! They've made all-new MCOG and it's a direct continuation of the old story. Looks like they're going to China (they did fly West from S.America at the end of the original show). French production but the English dub is underway, apparently.



i can't afford the time to get hooked on that again, didn't it last for about 2 years non stop every week? like the old breaking bad.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm not sure if I want to watch it.

I've been hurt before.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 3, 2013)

I, for shame, never really got into MCOG, but friends since have often raved about it. Maybe when (if!) I have kids I'll work my way through it during sleepless nights


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh. My. Darwin.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 3, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> i can't afford the time to get hooked on that again, didn't it last for about 2 years non stop every week? like the old breaking bad.


39 episodes. It's been renewed for three new seasons of 26 episodes each.

Here's some more


----------



## treefrog (Sep 3, 2013)

O_O


----------



## Crispy (Sep 3, 2013)

treefrog said:


> O_O


I know! It's not even "inspired by" or "homage to" - it's the real thing, with exactly the same characters and theme song. Mental


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm gonna get lil fraction on this.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 3, 2013)

Crispy said:


> theme song


Which has been stuck in my head since I read this thread


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 3, 2013)

I watched this when I was about 5 and have the vaguest of recollections about it. My dad used to watch it too, I think he was a bigger fan than me


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 3, 2013)

How did the first series end?
Wasn't it some sort of old alien or magic or something?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 3, 2013)

They've even got the little 3 minute documentaries after each episode giving you the facts about the places & history.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 3, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> How did the first series end?
> Wasn't it some sort of old alien or magic or something?


I just tried typing a summary, but it got too long. Atlantis/Mu. Ancient technology. Mutant bad guys. Nuclear reactor. It takes 30-odd episodes to get there, but it's fucking mental


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 3, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I just tried typing a summary, but it got too long. Atlantis/Mu. Ancient technology. Mutant bad guys. Nuclear reactor. It takes 30-odd episodes to get there, but it's fucking mental


----------



## treefrog (Sep 3, 2013)

I watched it was obsessed by it as a kid and when I got older convinced myself I'd imagined it as nobody in Glasgow seemed to know of it. Praise be to the Crispy and urbanz for bringing it up in random conversation at one point and restoring a little sanity


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 3, 2013)

treefrog said:


> I watched it was obsessed by it as a kid and when I got older convinced myself I'd imagined it as nobody in Glasgow seemed to know of it. Praise be to the Crispy and urbanz for bringing it up in random conversation at one point and restoring a little sanity



Heh, I used to feel like that about Once Upon A Time... (late 70s/early 80s animated educational series). In any conversations I've ever had about kids TV, people used to look at me puzzled when I mentioned it and I convinced myself I must have imagined it too  Then one day, I finally discovered that it did indeed exist and put a name to it 

Mysterious Cities of Gold.... yeah!!!


----------



## magneze (Sep 3, 2013)

Brilliant. Need to watch the old ones again now!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 3, 2013)

magneze said:


> Brilliant. Need to watch the old ones again now!


It was restored and reissued on DVD. The quality is excellent 
The show itself holds up ok. The slapstick characters are annoying and the writing really could be better (although that might be the english dub's fault). The first 15-20 episodes are great. The middle drags. The last ten are mental.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 3, 2013)

Surely longest gap between two seasons ever! Makes Duke Nukem Forever look positively speedy! 

I guess the advantage of cartoons is it doesn't matter that much, as animations don't have to age. I wonder if they used the same voice actors in the French version, and use the same voices for the English dub?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 3, 2013)

Golden Condom flies again


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 3, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I guess the advantage of cartoons is it doesn't matter that much, as animations don't have to age.


they don't have you but  boy  has the art styled they used in the original aged.

i see they aren't teaming up with the Japanese studio again.

i guess they are too busy making money hand over fist with naruto


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 4, 2013)

treefrog said:


> I watched it was obsessed by it as a kid and when I got older convinced myself I'd imagined it as nobody in Glasgow seemed to know of it. Praise be to the Crispy and urbanz for bringing it up in random conversation at one point and restoring a little sanity



im from glasgow and i knew about it. and i was obsessed with it....

so lets get this straight y'all this is a continuation of the tv programme that used to be on BBC WHEN WE WERE LIKE KIDS IN THE 80S???


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 4, 2013)

Crispy said:


> It was restored and reissued on DVD. The quality is excellent
> The show itself holds up ok. The slapstick characters are annoying and the writing really could be better (although that might be the english dub's fault). The first 15-20 episodes are great. The middle drags. The last ten are mental.



any way to get them on streaming/torrents ?


----------



## kittyP (Sep 4, 2013)

Me, my sister and my mum watched it avidly!  Yay Happy dance


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 4, 2013)

treefrog said:


> I watched it was obsessed by it as a kid and when I got older convinced myself I'd imagined it as nobody in Glasgow seemed to know of it. Praise be to the Crispy and urbanz for bringing it up in random conversation at one point and restoring a little sanity


I was like that with Ned's Atomic Dustbin for ages.


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 4, 2013)

neds atomic dustbin were terrible tho...


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 4, 2013)

first seasons available to stream on love film


----------



## Crispy (Sep 4, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> so lets get this straight y'all this is a continuation of the tv programme that used to be on BBC WHEN WE WERE LIKE KIDS IN THE 80S???


Straight continuation.
I imagine the first episode has a "Previously, on MCOG" opening.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm both excited and scared about this. I was obsessed with MCoG as a kid, and rewatched the entire thing a couple of years ago with my daughter, who also lived it. This better be good!


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 4, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Straight continuation.
> I imagine the first episode has a "Previously, on MCOG" opening.



hope when they bring it out in english its on some format like netflix or lovefilm where one can binge watch it rather than waiting week by week for episode feed. week by week is killing breaking bad final season imo...

just watched the first 2 episodes of season one of MCOG there on lovefilm, the story holds up really well even from watching it as an adult. so a lot more than just nostalgia to drive it on... gonna introduce it to my kids later when they get back from school...

any word on when the english version of season 2 is gonna be released?


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 4, 2013)

scifisam said:


> I'm both excited and scared about this. I was obsessed with MCoG as a kid, and rewatched the entire thing a couple of years ago with my daughter, who also lived it. This better be good!



according to wikipedia a lot of people involved in the original are involved in the production of the new season and also that series 2 is based on the orginal drafts of series 2 so there seems to be a fair amount of continuity hopefully to guaruntee that the story remains to the high quality of the original...

cartooning looks amazing not so sure about the updated theme tune ...


----------



## magneze (Sep 4, 2013)

That's my earworm sorted. Cheers.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 4, 2013)

I was a bit old for first time round although I watched a few episodes with my wee brother. IMO it wasn't a patch on Ulysses 31


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 8, 2013)

Crispy said:


> They've even got the little 3 minute documentaries after each episode giving you the facts about the places & history.



Finished episode three earlier and the stream cut out the end bit.  The kids were gutted!


----------



## Belushi (Sep 8, 2013)

steph said:


> Heh, I used to feel like that about Once Upon A Time... (late 70s/early 80s animated educational series). In any conversations I've ever had about kids TV, people used to look at me puzzled when I mentioned it and I convinced myself I must have imagined it too  Then one day, I finally discovered that it did indeed exist and put a name to it
> 
> Mysterious Cities of Gold.... yeah!!!



I remember Once Upon a Time!

Was just a bit too old for Cities of Gold, I was aware of its existence but I think I was about 14 so had stopped watching kids telly by then.


----------



## ebonics (Sep 9, 2013)

Son of a bitch! I used to love this show!


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 9, 2013)

I just watched 6 in a row of the first series, yes it does stand up, good stories. i remember from being a kid that feeling of "wow this programme has been on for several lifetimes and they still haven't even reached the new world yet".


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 9, 2013)

Bah grow up you lot. 

Actually that animation looks pretty good, and nicely in line with the old series. 
I did enjoy the original when I was a lad, but I wasn't obsessed, maybe I was just out of the age range. It did seem to give kids a little bit more credit than other cartoons. Kids aren't stupid. 
. . . Oh no, I was just listening to that you tube clip above and the title music came on as I was typing. It's the same music . . .and I welled up a little now I have to wipe away a slight tear in my eye. Maybe I wasn't too old after all.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 9, 2013)

there is a lot to it. it is surprisingly militant against colonialism. good stuff.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah, even though nobody ever really dies or gets injured, the Conquistadors are proper nasty and the Incas properly rise up and go to war. It's good stuff


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 9, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Yeah, even though nobody ever really dies or gets injured, the Conquistadors are proper nasty and the Incas properly rise up and go to war. It's good stuff


even in like the second episode the inca girl Zia tells Esteban "my father told me never to say where my home is, because white people will come and steal it. But it's ok because you're not really spanish"!


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 9, 2013)

not entirely suitable for young children though... my little boy was pointing at the screen laughing and saying "turtle turtle" when they get washed up on the galapagos islands and see a cute giant turtle, but then in the scene they are cooking it over a fire and eating it.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 10, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> not entirely suitable for young children though... my little boy was pointing at the screen laughing and saying "turtle turtle" when they get washed up on the galapagos islands and see a cute giant turtle, but then in the scene they are cooking it over a fire and eating it.



how is that a problem?


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't know but it seemed quite upsetting. using my imagination i guess it was that he had seen a cute animal and then it was killed and eaten. death and stuff is weirdly upsetting for kids.


----------



## xslavearcx (Nov 7, 2013)

first episode in english is going to be broadcast on saturday on a channel called kix. apparently its on freesat and sky which i dont have. totally gutted as have just watched season 1 with the kids there and they were looking forward to it. heres hoping that they bring it out on dvd or put it on netflix/lovefilm afterwards.

http://www.denofgeek.com/tv/the-mys...te-for-the-mysterious-cities-of-gold-season-2


----------



## kittyP (Nov 7, 2013)

xslavearcx said:
			
		

> first episode in english is going to be broadcast on saturday on a channel called kix. apparently its on freesat and sky which i dont have. totally gutted as have just watched season 1 with the kids there and they were looking forward to it. heres hoping that they bring it out on dvd or put it on netflix/lovefilm afterwards.
> 
> http://www.denofgeek.com/tv/the-mys...te-for-the-mysterious-cities-of-gold-season-2



I'm sure it will be available to torrent.
I have a few private torrent client invites available but you have to promise to obey their rules


----------



## xslavearcx (Nov 7, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I'm sure it will be available to torrent.
> I have a few private torrent client invites available but you have to promise to obey their rules



im prepared to follow just about any rule if i can get to watch mysterious  cities of gold 
was thinking that it was maybe a bit too geek/niche to register on the torrents or on the p2p streaming sites. do you reckon it will get on them?


----------



## thriller (Nov 7, 2013)

crap. not good as i remember it. just like transformers.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 7, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> im prepared to follow just about any rule if i can get to watch mysterious  cities of gold
> was thinking that it was maybe a bit too geek/niche to register on the torrents or on the p2p streaming sites. do you reckon it will get on them?



I'll keep an eye out and if I find a good download i'll PM you x


----------



## xslavearcx (Nov 7, 2013)

that would be amazing cheers


----------



## Crispy (Mar 17, 2014)

We are watching series 1 at the moment (there's a good torrent out there now, including all the mini documentaries for each episode), so have ordered series 2 on DVD. The reviews are glowing, so I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 17, 2014)

Ace.  We're about half way through the original now


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 17, 2014)

this is fucking AWESOME


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 17, 2014)

I have to watch the entirety of series one, can barely remember shit from my childhood


----------



## sim667 (Mar 18, 2014)

I remember the name of this, but I can't remember ever watching it, but then I recognise characters etc.

I really want them to repeat ulysess 31.... that rocked.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 18, 2014)

sim667 said:


> I remember the name of this, but I can't remember ever watching it, but then I recognise characters etc.
> 
> I really want them to repeat ulysess 31.... that rocked.


http://kickass.to/ulysses-31-24fps-dvdrip-honeyko-proper-t3669932.html#main


----------



## sim667 (Mar 18, 2014)

Crispy said:


> http://kickass.to/ulysses-31-24fps-dvdrip-honeyko-proper-t3669932.html#main



fuck yeah!


----------



## eatmorecheese (Mar 18, 2014)

Well, this thread has triggered a wave of previously discarded memories... Cheers


----------



## fogbat (Mar 18, 2014)

Crispy said:


> http://kickass.to/ulysses-31-24fps-dvdrip-honeyko-proper-t3669932.html#main



A friend of mine blames her fondness for long-haired, bearded men on Ulysses 31.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 18, 2014)

sim667 said:


> I remember the name of this, but I can't remember ever watching it, but then I recognise characters etc.


Pretty much the same for me too. I watched a _lot_ of TV when I was a kid, but even though I recognise certain aspects of the show (mostly around the opening and end credits ) I really don't remember much at all, whereas I've had friends who talk about it with the same reverence/excitement as others have here.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 31, 2014)

We're near the end now of S1. I forgot just how quickly it flips from "wandering through the jungle, going in caves, meeting natives" to "weird mutants in cryostasis with nuclear power". It all just gets introduced like a slap in the face in one episode with no foreshadowing 

I have kept thinking that a re-dub would help tremendously. You can tell that so much of the script wasn't read with the actors in the same room, or with any context as to what was said before. Also Sancho and Pedro are just annoying. I hope they're toned down a bit in S2.

Anyway, it still holds up. Some of the animation is excellent, and the soundtrack is fantastic. Poorly mixed and edited in the actual show, but I love that 80s synth sound


----------



## Crispy (Apr 3, 2014)

MAYAN VILLAGER: I would rather die fighting than live on my knees.
Strong stuff for a kids show


----------



## Crispy (Apr 5, 2014)

We have started season 2. I will present my thoughts in the form of a list


Animation quality is vastly improved. No more 1/2 frame rate movement and "jaw flapping" speach. Thank you technology.
Sancho & Pedro are still really annoying 
Esteban is so obviously voiced by a woman.
Zia is not entirely useless. Hooray for feminism.
Music's not as good, but that's a tall order.
Already gripped by the story.
The signs are good. Will report further after more episodes.


----------

